# Walther P99...which version to get and which barrel to choose?



## everest (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, everyone,

I am new to hand gun world. I am planning to get a Walther P99 as for self defense, mainly to be used at home.

I checked the web sites and found many information.....and now I have 2 questions would like to ask for help.

1. P99 QA and P99 AS. Which one is better to be used in offensive situation and which one is better to be used in defence situation? Which one gives a better accuracy in fast shooting circumstance?

2. P99 has barrels for 40 S&W and 9 mm. I read the information from multiple users and some say 9 mm gives better penetration, 40 S&W gives better attacking power. But, no one mentions which bullet type fits this gun's mechanical design better. As for QA and AS, which bullet type fits each model better in order to optimize the maximum performance? AS with 9mm; AS with 40 S%W; QA with 9 mm; QA with 40 S&W???


Thank you very much.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Compact or full size? Ammunition...both will work fine, 9mm is cheaper. Like has been said, it's not what you're shooting, it's where.......I owned the as model in .40 cal. full size. The trigger was great, the nicest thing about the firearm. The rest, I did not like..it did not fit me properly, even with the changeable backstraps...the recoil was too much, which is a usual for a polymer firearm....some internal parts were "plastic", which I didn't like. What I would suggest, if you haven't already, is to go rent and fire each one, if possible......different trigger systems, different animals.....and try some other firearms as well...not to talk you out of a P99, but after you check out some other firearms, you may find something that fits your situation a lot better. With some practice, either one would work well, for offensive or defensive applications.


----------



## everest (Jun 11, 2012)

Greatly appreciate for the information.

I have not see the full size...as the P99 that are able to be found on line are only one size...no mark for compact or full size.....


I will see if Gander Moutain can get one of each for me to try out. It is kind of hard to find a hand gun shop in the Northern Virginia...too many people... even just to play air gun(I have the Walther CP99, a model of the compact P99),....kind of hard to find a shooting place without been seen by neighbors....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

40 costs more (for ammo) and has more recoil. All rounds are actually poor manstoppers. Shot placement is king. A huge bullet doesn't matter if you can't put several on target. 9mm allows for faster follow up shots. And, its easier and cheaper to practice with.

I have owned several P99s in the past. The gun does have a bit more recoil than the average polymer handgun. It is NOT fun to shoot it in 40 cal. However, in 9mm, its not bad. For a while, it was my favorite handgun. 

I would also suggest the A/S model. It is DA/SA, but the SA pull is fantastic. It is also the trigger style that 90% of people want..

If I am not mistaken, since the PPQ came out, they are no longer importing QA models


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Compact firearms aren't easy to shoot accurately, with out lots of practice...I would stick to the full size, no matter what firearm you decide to purchase.


----------



## everest (Jun 11, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> 40 costs more (for ammo) and has more recoil. All rounds are actually poor manstoppers. Shot placement is kick. A huge bullet doesn't matter if you can't put several on target. 9mm allows for faster follow up shots. And, its easier and cheaper to practice with.


YES, I agree with this opinion! If I cannot put several bullets to the target, then it still means I am the one to be hurt....not even doing any defensive action....|||

Looks like....I should start with 9 mm as I am a beginer to real guns.


----------



## everest (Jun 11, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Compact firearms aren't easy to shoot accurately, with out lots of practice...I would stick to the full size, no matter what firearm you decide to purchase.


Hum...this is a very good information. Than you very much. I will check with the full size models.


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

I am also new to hand gun world and did extensive research on-line and in big-box sporting goods stores and had decided exactly which gun was going to be my first purchase. Then, about 5 weeks ago, I went to my local gun-shop that has an indoor range, rented one and found out that I couldn't stay on paper with my "perfect" gun... It really shouldn't have surprised me, when I took Basic Pistol with my wife & daughter, we shot 5 different guns; with 2 of them I was "all over" the targets (or not all), with 2 others I had some success but was very inconsistent, with the 5th I was producing 2-1/2" 5 shot groups from the first time I fired it. It wasn't that the one gun was a better gun, it was just the one that fit me best&#8230;

If you think about it, there are a number of physical variables that can affect accuracy such as: grip size, trigger reach, trigger travel, take-up & pull weight, plus the weight of the gun and how it balances in your hands. I think as a novice shooter it's probably more important to find a gun that "fits" me; i.e. the way my hands naturally fall as I grip and the mechanics / path of my trigger finger as I squeeze off a round. I don't remember if my right index finger was ever "straight", but after 47 years of dislocations, being smashed, twisted and broken at least once, it's not straight today!

Anyway, I am lucky and have 2 local ranges that are relatively in-expensive, that rent and will let you try multiple guns in the same session for a nominal up-charge (they are also gun shops and want to sell me a gun when I make up my mind, and they will even if I pay a bit more than I could on the internet, but that's a different post). So over the last 5 weeks, I've shot 14 different 9mm's, putting at least 50 rounds thru each, and shooting most of them at least twice (some 3 or 4 times) on separate trips to the range. After all of that, I had it narrowed down to my top 3 (SR9, M&P9&PX4-Storm), so yesterday I went back to the range planning to put 50 rounds thru each & score the targets&#8230;.

Fortunately for me, this particular range requires you to use bought from them in the rentals and they were running a deal if you bought 5 boxes of ammo, so I did. After I finished my "trial", I decided to try the PPQ just for fun since I had extra ammo&#8230; I hadn't tried it before because I want either a manual safety or de-cocker, but that may have changed. From the first shot I knew the PPQ felt better than any of the guns I had fired before and the results were nothing short of amazing! I ended up putting both of my "extra" boxes of ammo thru it and from the 1st target to the last, the majority of my shots were in the 3" circle from 12yds. I was shooting 10 shots per target in 3 or 4 shot groups (moving to a low rest position between each "group") and was consistently getting 1-1/2" groups. Previously, I had been happy to get most of my rounds in the 8" circle&#8230;.

The point of all this is as a fellow novice shooter looking to purchase my first gun for home/personal defense is: _*Find a range / gun club that rents/loans guns and put a lot of lead downrange & then buy the gun that you shoot the straightest!! *_


----------



## everest (Jun 11, 2012)

hello~~~SouthSideScubaSteve

I appreciate for your persional experience and I will give it try by following your suggession. I just find a shooting range that is only 2 miles from my work place!!! The Blue Ridge Arsonal.

Their price for rent a gun and shoot in the range is not too expensive ($12 per gun and $20 for the spot for the first person.) I am going there to do the VERY FIRST HANDGUN SHOOTING in my life with my experienced co-worker..if she has time.... Otherwise..I have to prove I know the safety of using a gun......but I may not be able to buy a gun unless I have a hunting certificate....as my status is not citizen...||| Just realize this problem....I thought I can enjoy the sport as regular people...no..the government sets a bar to me...|||

But, I will definitely try the PPQ! I want to try the P226 X-five Tactical as well.....but they only have P226 and P226 Elite....(Sig Sauer)


----------



## everest (Jun 11, 2012)

So, I finally able to get into the shooting range to do my FIRST TIME SHOOTING in my life~~~ a memorible day~~~
I rented Walther PPQ and purchased 150 rounds of 9 mm ammunitions.

Conclusion. I DO NOT LIKE PPQ and I have to say that PPQ should never be sold with that triger.

I have no idea that why people like that triger?? It is the MOST DANGEROUS design. Triger lock/safety is right in the center of the triger. Sounds very practical when in a gun fight or in fast shooting competition, but VERY UNSAFE when carrying......

Put in this way, yes, as long as the triger lock is not touched then the triger is locked, but that lock is light, any thing that for any reason got into the triger gard area, as long as the triger lock is touched, a misfire can happen at any time. Very dangerous design.....

I will not rent this gun any more.

Plus, when shot to 70th or 80th ammunition, my wrist got some kind of irritation due to the recoil............ I think I still like a gun with all metal fram, not just the slide.....may be heavy, but can help to spread out the recoil force......maybe....


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Wow, I've never heard of anyone not liking the P99/PPQ. Are you familiar with the Glock trigger ? Same thing. As far as dangerous design, as long as the trigger is covered by a quality holster when being carried, it's as safe as any handgun out there. The trigger should be covered at all times during carry, I can't stress that enough. No disrespect, but it sounds like you need some training(as do we all) on proper gun handling. You have to pull any trigger to fire a gun. Guns don't "misfire" if you "touch" the trigger. A misfire is when you pull the trigger on a live round and it doesn't fire. You may be referring to an "accidental discharge" which is actually a "negligent discharge". If you don't like the PPQ, go shoot a Sig 226/229. They are all metal, but more expensive than the Walther.


----------



## everest (Jun 11, 2012)

*....OK...more practice and training.....Still not like that design.*



hud35500 said:


> Wow, I've never heard of anyone not liking the P99/PPQ. Are you familiar with the Glock trigger ? Same thing. As far as dangerous design, as long as the trigger is covered by a quality holster when being carried, it's as safe as any handgun out there. The trigger should be covered at all times during carry, I can't stress that enough. No disrespect, but it sounds like you need some training(as do we all) on proper gun handling. You have to pull any trigger to fire a gun. Guns don't "misfire" if you "touch" the trigger. A misfire is when you pull the trigger on a live round and it doesn't fire. You may be referring to an "accidental discharge" which is actually a "negligent discharge". If you don't like the PPQ, go shoot a Sig 226/229. They are all metal, but more expensive than the Walther.


Well~~as you just said, I already planned to try the Sig Sauer P226 or P226 Elite right after I returned the PPQ.

Not sure how to response to you...well..just skip it. I do need practice on shooting, but I still not like the design of safety mix with triger. But if when talking about soliders or special forces who need fast pull and fast shooting, then, this design is perfect.

I only do shooting range practice, so, not really affectt me, just need to be aware that finger never tought the triger unless I am ready to fire........

Sig is external safety, .....

Springfield is much interesting....safety is at the place where the thumb gard is.... I will check if the range has that Springfield gun for rent!!!!

We, anyway, as you say, I will practice more.


----------

